# muzzle loader has anyone used...........



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Has anyone used the break open types and if so what kind? Pros and cons? 28 26 or 24 inch barrel?


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

I bought the MDM Buckwacka magnum 50 cal. through Cabellas it is made just like the H&R single shot shot guns, cleaning is fast and easy it shoots fine and has a 25" barrel.

I have'nt been drawn for Muzzel loader for two years and am going to blow the dust out of it this year on some does.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Iwas looking at the H and R short Barral but swings real sweet I finally got drawed after 10 years for a Buck


----------

